# Best rollerball refills



## stonyloam

As I am fairly new to pen turning, I am still in the mostly giving them away phase.  As a farmer (formally research scientist) I look for results, and first and foremost a pen must serve its primary function, (even though IMHO mine don't look too bad) and that is to put a proper line on a piece of paper, and do it with the feel of a precision instrument.  I would rather have someone say "that is a nice looking pen, and it is the _best writing pen that I ever had_" then "that is the most beautiful pen, and it writes OK too":biggrin:.   Got a classic kit from PSI that came with a Hauser 707 refill, and did not like it at all, did not like the feel and did not like the line.  Was able to use a Schneider Topball 850 out of another kit, and really liked that refill, so I bought a bunch for future use.  So, that comes to my question what rollerball refills do you think are the best for high quality kits (cost of the refill not a factor).  Thanks.


----------



## alamocdc

Terry, I have found that I get the best results with Pilot G2 and Schmidt 888/5888 refills. The Hausers have always been hit or miss for me. Some work great while others do not. The Private Reserve roller refills were not available when I bought my last batch, but they should be quite good as well. Otherwise, I don't think Ed would carry them. Others may have different experience.


----------



## ed4copies

The Schmidt 5888 has been a very popular refill, as is their 888.  I believe it writes very well.

However, my mind is NEVER closed.  If you find a refill you like better, please SAY SO!  We are able to purchase most anything, as we have grown to a size that is attractive to manufacturers and wholesalers.  So, PLEASE feel free to recommend!!!


----------



## Smitty37

I like the Schmidt 888/5888 - I'd use the 888 unless you have a real need for the stiffer body on the 5888. They have the same tip and ink so they write pretty much the same.

I did a little "vest pocket" farming in the Southern Tier of NY myself.  Kept the kids out of jail, they were too busy with chores to get in trouble.


----------



## penmaker56

The Schmidt 888/5888 is the standard of the industry, and they private label for a lot of the major manufacturers and resellers. The 888 is the plastic bodied one that is an exact match what comes with the kits. The 5888 is the metal bodied one, and more expensive, it is stiffer than the plastic 888, and has a thinner body wall than the plastic one, so one would assume that it would hold a little more ink. Also the 5888 does not dry out as fast as the 888, as both are liquid inks, as opposed to the Pilot G2 which is a gel ink.


----------



## PenMan1

G2 by Pilot is a big seller for us, followed by Waterman, Monteverdi and Schmidt.We try to avoid , Schneider Hauser and a few others.


----------



## Smitty37

penmaker56 said:


> The Schmidt 888/5888 is the standard of the industry, and they private label for a lot of the major manufacturers and resellers. The 888 is the plastic bodied one that is an exact match what comes with the kits. The 5888 is the metal bodied one, and more expensive, it is stiffer than the plastic 888, and has a thinner body wall than the plastic one, so one would assume that it would hold a little more ink. *Also the 5888 does not dry out as fast as the 888,* as both are liquid inks, as opposed to the Pilot G2 which is a gel ink.


 I'm not sure I understand that - they have the same tip end, ink feed and ball mechanism and they use the same ink....I would think they'd dry out at about the same rate.  I do have to acknowledge that I have not had any of them long enough for them to have dried up though.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

pilot G2  my choice


----------



## avbill

the 888 Schmidt  is a ceramic tip  less expensive  write very well
the 5888 Schmidt is a medium tip metal case    is my best seller  

i have not tried the pilot g-2


----------



## penmaker56

Smitty, the plastic is not as impervious as the metal, the ink does diminish over an extended amount of time, just like how the levels of ink diminish in a plastic ink cartridge over an extended amount of time. But I sell a lot more 888's than I do the 5888's because they cost less.


----------



## Smitty37

penmaker56 said:


> Smitty, the plastic is not as impervious as the metal, the ink does diminish over an extended amount of time, just like how the levels of ink diminish in a plastic ink cartridge over an extended amount of time. But I sell a lot more 888's than I do the 5888's because they cost less.


 I guess I will never have them in stock long enough to notice....I seldom have them for more than a couple of months.  I only recommend the 5888 to folks who feel they have a need for the stiffer body --- maybe doing a lot of filling out of 5 part forms.


----------



## mdburn_em

I haven't liked rollerballs in the past.  I simply don't like the way they write.  
That changed once I made a recent order with one of our vendors.  
I ordered some ball point refills and threw in a couple of the 5888 refills by Private Reserve just to see how they write.  Wow.  I used the 5888S RB Refills - Blue Extra Fine.  I absolutely love that.  My everyday carry ballpoint pens are going to get replaced by rollerballs.  Now my big problem is remembering to tighten the cap each time I put it in my shirt.  My wife is getting tired of the ink stains on my pockets.


----------

